# Runaway Toyota Prius



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

This could have been worse.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't think a Prius was capable of breaking the speed limit


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

xeloR said:


> I didn't think a Prius was capable of breaking the speed limit


+1


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Neutral, turn off car. Does every Toyota driver need a helmet and wheelchair ?

" The car did something funny, it jumped and started to accelerate to 60 mph, it was the scariest 18 seconds of my life"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I was thinking that.. Neutral >turn car off> coast harmlessly to side of the road.
Some people shouldn't drive cars..


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Winkyee you are so right,

Honestly if you do not know how to Do emergency things like that then you should just park it.

Hell if i was a Toyota owner i would be making sure i knew what to do incase something like that happens.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you guys man I know it should'nt get stuck but you should know what to do incase sh*t happen

like NBKK said nuetral and turn off the damn cars







is that so hard


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

well put gentlemen.nothing more to say really.people need to pull their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's like one of the first things anyone should know.
I'm guessing it's someone who just wants to file a lawsuit against Toyota, really calling cops while in a 'runaway' car. I'd like to hear the 911 recording on this.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys, the engine runs the power steering pump and brakes. Granted the brakes weren't doing much to stop the car, but losing steering at 90mph would have only made a bad situation worse.
As I understand it, the shifter in those cars is not any more mechanically linked to the transmission then the gas pedal is to the throttle body. If both the gas pedal and shifter commands are being routed through the same computer, and the computer malfunctions, the shift lever very well might not have worked.
Said it before and I'll say it again, this is what happens when you replace $50 worth of mechanical cables and linkages with $500 worth of computer parts.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know p-dan. you can always shift into neutral in a automatic car.... i cant see why he couldn't or why the shifter would jam....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> I don't know p-dan. you can always shift into neutral in a automatic car.... i cant see why he couldn't or why the shifter would jam....


doesn't work in a prius over 50mph. you people are waaaaay too quick to know it all...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, slow down there R1der.

Yes ill admit, i was ignorant at the fact that maybe the prius has a different transmission then that of a regular automatic car. (does it ?)

But speaking for ALL Toyota's that have automatics i still stick to my statement above.

Do you drive a prius R1dermon ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I own an 05 Prius and the transmission is CVT and the car is drive by wire. Mechanical and hydraulic control systems are replaced with electronic control systems include electronic throttle control and brake-by-wire. CVT is a transmission which can change steplessly through an infinite number of effective gear ratios between maximum and minimum values.
If the computer is malfunctioned, there is nothing the driver and do. He can't over-ride the system.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for Clearing that Up Rchan.

Can you still shut off the car while in drive or does it lock that out too ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The car can't be shut off or shift unless it's at a complete stop with the brake pedal pressed.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

wow. Thats sucks. Toyota fucked up


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Couldnt you just put your car in Neutral and than apply your breaks? so many people are flying out of control, beats me though..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Jon87 said:


> Couldnt you just put your car in Neutral and than apply your breaks? so many people are flying out of control, beats me though..


The on board computer will not let you do it unless the car is at a complete stop and brake pedal applied. That's the reason why the U.S. may require brake override accelerator in new cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Jon87 said:


> Couldnt you just put your car in Neutral and than apply your breaks? so many people are flying out of control, beats me though..


Good job reading the thread, young one.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Couldnt you just put your car in Neutral and than apply your breaks? so many people are flying out of control, beats me though..


Now no lying to me here,

Tell me, did you read any other post besides the first one?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

/face palm.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i dont give a sh*t.i would find a way to stop the damn thing.i am a man dammit.hell,id find a peta building and barrel roll out that m**********r and kamakaze the toyota vagina right into the building.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

If you were a man you wouldn't be driving a Toyota in the first place.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ahhh.oh so true man.

although i wouldnt mind a twin turbo supra...not that im a ricer fan but they are the sh*t son!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i was told if this happens. to put it in neutral and apply the brakes firmly. but not to turn the engine off as insome cars in reduces stearing???


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, let me try to explain this again. 
In older (normal) cars, there is a direct mechanical linkage between the transmission under the hood and the shift lever on the console. In these older cars when you move the shift lever from, say, drive to neutral, the lever pulls on a cable which physically engages/disengages gears inside the transmission. 
In newer cars (like the Prius) the transmission lever IS NOT directly linked to the transmission. Moving the shift lever from drive to neutral i a Prius sends an electronic signal to a computer, which then sends a signal to the transmission which engages/disengages gears in the transmission.
Therefore, if the computer in a Prius malfunctions, moving the shift lever from drive to neutral will do two things: Jack and sh*t.



His Majesty said:


> i was told if this happens. to put it in neutral and apply the brakes firmly. *but not to turn the engine off as insome cars in reduces stearing???*


Correct. Most cars have power assisted steering. When you turn the steering wheel a small hydraulic motor provides extra effort to turn the wheels and make steering easier. This hydraulic motor is powered by a hydraulic pump that runs off the accessory belt. Turn the motor off, you turn the pump off, and suddenly it's 5x harder to steer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Couldnt you just put your car in Neutral and than apply your breaks? so many people are flying out of control, beats me though..


The on board computer will not let you do it unless the car is at a complete stop and brake pedal applied. That's the reason why the U.S. may require brake override accelerator in new cars.
[/quote]

I know my friends is250 has the push button start and I used to get those as loaner cars, can't you hold down the button for 3 seconds and it does an emergency turn off?

Power steering isn't necessary to drive the car, drove one car before without power steering, just more turning of the wheel to do.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

p-fury is full of really smart people. good thing we dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

New transmissions and computer controlled throttles are perfect examples of sh*t that wasn't broke, and didn't need to be fixed.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

So it's physically impossible to turn the engine off while the car is in motion?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, check out this video from inside the car! Lucky the guy had a dash cam

Dash Cam

ps make sure your sound isn't muted


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

From -->> Runaway Toyota

* Sikes called the local 911 emergency service, and the highway patrol dispatched Todd Niebert. The trooper pulled alongside the Prius and used his cruiser's loudspeaker to tell Sikes use the emergency and regular brakes and to turn off the car's engine.

Once the car slowed to around 50 mph, Sikes turned off the car's engine and it rolled to a stop with the trooper's car in front of it. The two cars did not touch, police said.*

Toyota said in a statement that it had dispatched a technical specialist to investigate the report and offer assistance.

Toyota has recalled more than 8 million vehicles worldwide for mechanical problems that can cause the accelerator to stick and for the risk that floor mats could trap an accelerator.

Unintended acceleration in Toyota and Lexus vehicles has been linked to at least five U.S. crash deaths since 2007. Authorities are investigating 47 other crash deaths over the past decade. (Reporting by Bernie Woodall and Soyoung Kim; Editing by Lisa Von Ahn)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i just had a thought. 
if i had a toyota i would just speed everywhere and then blame it on the car.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I was thinking that.. Neutral >turn car off> coast harmlessly to side of the road.
> Some people shouldn't drive cars..


x2, seriously, how hard is it to figure out, hmmm if i take the car out of drive.....maybe the wheels wont have power?
people pass the license test, but obv. not the mental thought test


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with Pman on replacing mechanical parts with cpu parts. This is what happens when you take the control out of the operator. ITs a damn car not a f16 fighter. No need for electronic controls in a car period. Main reason I own older vehicles. Ill never buy a car that has an electric clutch or anything like that. Just one more thing that'll cost big bucks to fix where if it was a mechanical part you could fix yourself. On another note I didnt realize a prius could go 90mph unless down a hill with a 30mph wind behind it. Probably the reason I rarely see them on the interstate only on street roads. He could have probably stuck his arm out the window Im sure the drag from that would have slowed the car down.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

joey said:


> I was thinking that.. Neutral >turn car off> coast harmlessly to side of the road.
> Some people shouldn't drive cars..


x2, seriously, how hard is it to figure out, hmmm if i take the car out of drive.....maybe the wheels wont have power?
people pass the license test, but obv. not the mental thought test
[/quote]
did you read the thread?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nick G said:


> p-fury is full of really smart people. good thing we dont have anything to worry about.


Yup. We have that whole "sense of self preservation" thing going on.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> p-fury is full of really smart people. good thing we dont have anything to worry about.


Yup. We have that whole "sense of self preservation" thing going on.:laugh:
[/quote]
this is true.
we also have the "everyone else must be stupid because we know everything" mentality which is good because the world needs more smart people. i just wish that all the albert einsteins on this forum would hold seminars to teach the rest of civilization how to not be dumb.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nick G said:


> I was thinking that.. Neutral >turn car off> coast harmlessly to side of the road.
> Some people shouldn't drive cars..


x2, seriously, how hard is it to figure out, hmmm if i take the car out of drive.....maybe the wheels wont have power?
people pass the license test, but obv. not the mental thought test
[/quote]
did you read the thread?
[/quote]

Did you read this post -->> Here

Sikes called the local 911 emergency service, and the highway patrol dispatched Todd Niebert. *The trooper pulled alongside the Prius and used his cruiser's loudspeaker to tell Sikes use the emergency and regular brakes and to turn off the car's engine.

Once the car slowed to around 50 mph, Sikes turned off the car's engine and it rolled to a stop with the trooper's car in front of it. The two cars did not touch, police said.*


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the guy was standing on the brakes the whole time. ... i guess i just missed where it said "turn off the car's engine"

i just find it hard to believe that the dude didnt immediately try to put the car in neutral. and like someone said... with a prius you cant switch out of drive unless its stopped and your foot is on the brake.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ... i guess i just missed where it said "turn off the car's engine"


Again....the engine runs the power steering. Would it really be a good idea to lose the ability to steer when you're careening down the highway at 90mph?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> i just had a thought.
> if i had a toyota i would just speed everywhere and then blame it on the car.










love this forum


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> ... i guess i just missed where it said "turn off the car's engine"


Again....the engine runs the power steering. Would it really be a good idea to lose the ability to steer when you're careening down the highway at 90mph?
[/quote]
You don't lose steering control, just power assist and that might be an electrical assist on this car not hydraulic .


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Good point, you won't lose steering entirely, but it would make the car far more difficult to control.
Next innovation from Toyota: Steer by wire. Because hell, when the gas pedals stuck, the transmission won't shift out of gear, and the brakes have melted, and the car's careening down the highway at 110mph, why the f*ck not just have the steering fail too?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I own the same type of Prius since 2005 and know how the car operates. All the people who have died due to sudden acceleration, including the Cali Trooper and his family, not because they don't know how to turn the car off or to neutral. It's because they were UNABLE to do so. Everything is controlled by the computer and software in that vehicle. By applying the regular and emergency brakes in "the latest incident", the vehicle was able to stop. That procedure might not work on all cases, it certainly didn't for that Cali Trooper. He tried everything.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> I own the same type of Prius since 2005 and know how the car operates. All the people who have died due to sudden acceleration, including the Cali Trooper and his family, not because they don't know how to turn the car off or to neutral. It's because they were UNABLE to do so. Everything is controlled by the computer and software in that vehicle. By applying the regular and emergency brakes in "the latest incident", the vehicle was able to stop. That procedure might not work on all cases, it certainly didn't for that Cali Trooper. He tried everything.


Except for the prius not being able to shift into neutral at speed, this is all false. You can blame that on the way a CVT transmission works, as I think someone already mentioned. In a regular auto you can always shift to neutral even though many people seem to think that the car's computers are all evil and only want to wrap you and your children around a post with the smell of brakes burning.

The prius opens a whole new bag of tricks on this subject. Many of which I don't care to even read about because I believe the car is a huge publicity stunt with little to no worth to the average person. Many of the safety issues with the prius are shared with other hybrids from different manufacturers as well, so I guess I can't give them too much sh*t about it.

The reason the trooper couldn't stop is because he must have pumped his brakes causing him to loose boost. Even doing that it would probably take 5 or 6 hard pumps to totally loose brakes. Either that or he road the brakes too long causing them to overheat. If he would just cram the brakes I am absolutely possitive it would stop even on wide open throttle. And then he still had the option of neutral and shutting it off. Both of which are indeed possible in an automatic transmission camry/lexus es 350.

Since the last time I said these things no one seemed to believe me and one guy even called me a fool, I will just supply a handy link I found from some experts in the area of vehicles. Enjoy


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's the report on the Cali Trooper's brake after the investigation.

"the brake rotors were discolored and heated, had very rough surfaces, had substantial deposits of brake pad material, and showed signs of bright orange oxidation on the cooling fins consistent with endured braking."

Your link is probably correct IF THE SOFTWARE IS WORKING PROPERLY, enabling the electronic shifter to go neutral. The Prius also has a different braking system different than most cars.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/02/0...ints/index.html

It's easy to read and pass judgment on how the car operates without owning one. As I've stated before, I have one for 5 yrs and counting.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Do you take your family in this car?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The trooper was driving an es350. That is not a hybrid. That does not have a cvt transmission.

Since the brakes obviously overheated, he most likely road them instead of just using them. Contrary to what the media is saying, these cars will all stop. The parking brake isn't even neccessary. The trooper messed up. That is it. Maybe the guy didn't even know it was accelerating unintentionally? He may have just thought it was speeding up because he was going down a hill or something, so he sat on the brakes too keep it at the speed limit. Who knows?!?! I just know that the brakes will stop the car, and the car will go into neutral. The odds of the computer giving up at the same time as the car decides to go full tilt without you telling it to are astronomical.

I am aware that the brakes work differently in a prius as well as the power stearing, but only to the extent that they aren't boosted/powered with the combustion engine. I am aware that they can't shift to neutral under load. Even a manually operated CVT cannot be shifted to neutral under load. All of this is why I said they open up a whole new bag of tricks and should NOT be compared with a regular car.

My link was strictly for a regular car. Also the camry in that link was a recalled car and most likely had the throttle cutout. The nissan may have too, but the 500+hp mustang did stop from 100 something mph. 500hp is nearly twice as much as any car that Toyota/Lexus makes.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Tell me these things have a parking brake and it is mechanical. I'd hope a Prius couldn't push through a fully depressed parking brake, but who knows what kind of changes Toyota has made to these. I've lost power driving down the highway in my Trailblazer, but popped it in neutral and it started right back up. I've shut it down myself going down the highway and was able to use the hand brake to slow it down, but it obviously different if the thing is still under power. There's some things that I believe should remain mechanical; mainly my two most important are the brakes and the ignition.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Something that just occurred to me.....the Prius also has a hybrid braking system that consists of a hydraulic system and a regenerative braking system that slows the car by turning the electric motor in reverse to recharge the batteries correct? If the car was going balls out with the accelerator stuck the regenerative part of the braking system wouldn't be working. *Can the hydralic brakes stop the car on their own?*


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Do you take your family in this car?


I drive the Prius daily. Out of millions sold, only a handful have problems. Therefore, I'm not concern.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> 500hp is nearly twice as much as any car that Toyota/Lexus makes.


Lies.

416 hp.
306hp.
and
560 hp.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> 500hp is nearly twice as much as any car that Toyota/Lexus makes.


Lies.

416 hp.
306hp.
and
560 hp.
[/quote]

Lexus ISF

Lexus IS350

Lexus LF-A - Does that seriously have 560hp? DAMNNNN!!!! That's not going into production until around december this year the last I heard.

You got me. I completely forgot about the IS-F.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

let's bring this hummer back to the top

Did Toyota Prius Driver Fake Unintended Acceleration?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

^^^^amazing how that happens


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> 500hp is nearly twice as much as any car that Toyota/Lexus makes.


Lies.

416 hp.
306hp.
and
560 hp.
[/quote]

Lexus ISF

Lexus IS350

Lexus LF-A - Does that seriously have 560hp? DAMNNNN!!!! That's not going into production until around december this year the last I heard.

You got me. I completely forgot about the IS-F.
[/quote]

I know only 3 models but still those are currently/will be produced this year, but figured I'd give you sh*t cause Lexus is not known for their power.

The LF-A will be crazy.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

xeloR said:


> let's bring this hummer back to the top
> 
> Did Toyota Prius Driver Fake Unintended Acceleration?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm a firm believer of the "tuck and roll" method...but to each there own.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got a new keyboard from Toyotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

too bad the "toy" doesn't have a button you can press to report problems or ask any crazy question like GM....

BTW.... if you pull a 12sec or less second 1320ft or less OnStar calls you to see if you have been in an accident same for corners over .90g's... OnStar can over ride all controls in the vehicle . In other words if you call and ask to have your car unlocked as long as you give your PIN you will be taken care of same for if your lost and need direction, also they could instruct you on how to stop a runaway car or just shut off the engine and guide you to a relitivly safe stop.

just think about it! "May the best car win"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I just got a new keyboard from Toyotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> a
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


reported for spam


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I just got a new keyboard from Toyotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> a
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*reported for spam*
[/quote]

Reported for Gay.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

LANGUAGE


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

How long do you supposed it took for his blood pressure to drop after the video.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

funny video.. what a jackass that dude is though. i find it quite interesting that he hides his face.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Toyota has been covering up this sort of stuff for years. Now the chickens are coming home to roost. Years of lies, blackmail, and heavy handed lawsuits won't hide it this time.



Nick G said:


> i find it quite interesting that he hides his face.


I don't. Back when Toyota was trying to cover up the 3.0 V6 problems, people who were too vocal about the problems got contacted by Toyotas lawyers and severly pressured to shut up.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah but this dude wasnt being critical of toyota at all.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's the latest tiwst.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100314/ap_on_...s_runaway_prius


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, funny video.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?
[/quote]
Only if there is a software malfunction to prevent the CVT from going neutral. As mentioned before, the Prius uses fly-by-wire technology. Everything is electronically controlled by software.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?
[/quote]
Only if there is a software malfunction to prevent the CVT from going neutral. As mentioned before, the Prius uses fly-by-wire technology. Everything is electronically controlled by software.
[/quote]

a software malfunction that prevents it from going into neutral..as well as making the gas pedal stick?? and prevent you from turning it off? come on people it's obviously a scam


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Boobah said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?
[/quote]
Only if there is a software malfunction to prevent the CVT from going neutral. As mentioned before, the Prius uses fly-by-wire technology. Everything is electronically controlled by software.
[/quote]

a software malfunction that prevents it from going into neutral..as well as making the gas pedal stick?? and prevent you from turning it off? come on people it's obviously a scam
[/quote]
Definition: Fly-by-wire : relating to, being, or utilizing a flight-control system in which controls are operated electrically rather than mechanically.

I assume you never had a software malfunction in your computer that prevented you to do certain things.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?
[/quote]
Only if there is a software malfunction to prevent the CVT from going neutral. As mentioned before, the Prius uses fly-by-wire technology. Everything is electronically controlled by software.
[/quote]

a software malfunction that prevents it from going into neutral..as well as making the gas pedal stick?? and prevent you from turning it off? come on people it's obviously a scam
[/quote]
Definition: Fly-by-wire : relating to, being, or utilizing a flight-control system in which controls are operated electrically rather than mechanically.

I assume you never had a software malfunction in your computer that prevented you to do certain things.
[/quote]

Definition: Gullible: easily deceived or cheated. Synonyms: credulous, trusting, naive, innocent, simple, green.

I'm assuming you were born last night?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> So what was all this bull sh*t that everyone was talking about how you couldn't put the prius in neutral and how you cant shut it off if you are doing 50... ?


bull sh*t?
[/quote]
Only if there is a software malfunction to prevent the CVT from going neutral. As mentioned before, the Prius uses fly-by-wire technology. Everything is electronically controlled by software.
[/quote]

a software malfunction that prevents it from going into neutral..as well as making the gas pedal stick?? and prevent you from turning it off? come on people it's obviously a scam
[/quote]
Definition: Fly-by-wire : relating to, being, or utilizing a flight-control system in which controls are operated electrically rather than mechanically.
*
I assume you never had a software malfunction in your computer that prevented you to do certain things.*
[/quote]

Well of course we have, but the odds of it having audio, video, your power button, and all you USBs quitting at the same time, then returning to normal on the next startup, are about the same as Earth's moon crashing into Saturn's rings.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I believe we are talking about different situations here. In the latest incident, which this thread is talking about, I believe it's a scam. However, there are 34 the total number of deaths since 2000 allegedly related to unintended acceleration in Toyotas, which is not a scam.

You guys are correct about this thread.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> I believe we are talking about different situations here. In the latest incident, which this thread is talking about, I believe it's a scam. However, there are 34 the total number of deaths since 2000 allegedly related to unintended acceleration in Toyotas, which is not a scam.
> 
> You guys are correct about this thread.


nice back pedal....b/c i mean i'd randomly throw out some bs in a thread that wasn't actually about that thread?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ill put money on those deaths not being something like this threads occurance which appears to be a scam. Ill bet its something like... dude pulls up to a light at a busy intersection and when he tries to brake the car the accelerator sticks because the fly by wire malfunctions and he goes flying into the intersection and destroyed. The whole occurance happens in a matter of 5 seconds or less and there isnt time to react. Not a sustained acceleration where you have time to call the cops and smoke a cigarette while your going 100 down the road.

Or one crash i heard about was where it was an old woman who was literally standing on her breaks as she plowed into a house or something and that was probably a case of "90 year olds shouldnt drive because their reaction time is slowed."

I had something similar happen to me where the breaks failed and i couldnt stop coming down a hill into a busy intersection but i just gunned it and blatantly ran the redlight because there was a gap i knew i would hit rather than e braking and stopping in the middle of the road. That sh*t scared that absolute bejesus out of me... especially cus i was young, like 18.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i love the guilty until proven innocent attitude that americans seem to be adopting more and more these days...i guess it's time to rework the bill of rights? i believe the guys story until someone proves him wrong...does that make me gullible? or patriotic?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> i love the guilty until proven innocent attitude that americans seem to be adopting more and more these days...i guess it's time to rework the bill of rights? i believe the guys story until someone proves him wrong...does that make me gullible? or patriotic?


No need to bring the bill of rights into this thread, we arent his Jury.

but i think its just like common sense more or less. Like, if i broke into your house and stole your shoes, and then you saw me with the shoes on, same scuff mark as yours.... is that proof that I stole them? No... would any rational thinking human think I stole them rather than buying them off the their... yes.

Was OJ Guilty? he wasnt proven so... but any rational thinking human being would see the facts and think "guilty"


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Boobah said:


> I believe we are talking about different situations here. In the latest incident, which this thread is talking about, I believe it's a scam. However, there are 34 the total number of deaths since 2000 allegedly related to unintended acceleration in Toyotas, which is not a scam.
> 
> You guys are correct about this thread.


nice back pedal....b/c i mean i'd randomly throw out some bs in a thread that wasn't actually about that thread?
[/quote]
I'm not back pedaling. Is this not the truth? "there are 34 the total number of deaths since 2000 allegedly related to unintended acceleration in Toyotas" What is the Govt and Toyota investigating?
Not about this thread? Read post #83-85. People in this forum know me. When there's a misunderstanding on my part, I'll owe up to it, not bs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i love the guilty until proven innocent attitude that americans seem to be adopting more and more these days...i guess it's time to rework the bill of rights? i believe the guys story until someone proves him wrong...does that make me gullible? or patriotic?


No need to bring the bill of rights into this thread, we arent his Jury.

but i think its just like common sense more or less. Like, if i broke into your house and stole your shoes, and then you saw me with the shoes on, same scuff mark as yours.... is that proof that I stole them? No... would any rational thinking human think I stole them rather than buying them off the their... yes.

Was OJ Guilty? he wasnt proven so... but any rational thinking human being would see the facts and think "guilty"
[/quote]

if you broke into my house and stole my shoes (which you just admitted to)...it wouldn't be hard for me to prove, since you just confessed to doing it...

but seriously, if someone broke into my house, and presumably stole my shoes, and then i saw someone on the street with the same shoes, same scuffs, with my name etched into the soles, i'd ask questions...but before running up and beating them to death, i'd think rationally, and come to the conclusion that someone may have sold them the shoes after they stole them. wouldn't you? i like to ask questions first...i know you second amendment guru's will tear me apart for that one. lol.

do you realize what happened in the OJ case which solidified his judgment of not guilty?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

posting "its a scam" on an internet website is hardly comperable to beating the shoe thief to death (each in their own example of course) I think everyone was just saying they thought it was a scam because it looks and smells like a scam. 
That much stuff going wrong simultaneously is really improbably, statistically speaking.

and i wouldnt beat anyone to death for stealing my shoes, i would beat them badly with a tennis racket, take my shoes back and then make love to their sister like she was princess laya and i was joba the hut.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've had a throttle hang open and it's a scary thing when you're in city traffic, seconds seem like minutes even just reaching for the key to shut it off.
I had just done a progressive linkage on my grandfathers tunnel rammed 355 72 Chev truck and being young and dumber at the time didn't use dual return springs and one failed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's one of the many reasons i like driving stick...


----------

